# Stepping down



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ive been thinking that i need to step away from having fish tanks for awhile. The aquarium hobby should be fun and it isn't for me..i work harder on tanks than i do at a regular job..and now it sems everytime i turn around something else is going wrong. I fight this or i fight that..well im tired of fighting..nature got the best of me..i will still hang out in chat and visit the boards, but as soon as i find homes for the fish i have left i taking the tanks down.

see you all in chat

Rick


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

rick, im sorry man try not to let it get you down and all, i know you enjoy the tanks and you do a great job making them look really good and giving the fish a great place


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah...sorry to hear it. You have some great looking tanks.


----------



## Chrisfrey007 (Oct 5, 2011)

whitetiger61 said:


> Ive been thinking that i need to step away from having fish tanks for awhile. The aquarium hobby should be fun and it isn't for me..i work harder on tanks than i do at a regular job..and now it sems everytime i turn around something else is going wrong. I fight this or i fight that..well im tired of fighting..nature got the best of me..i will still hang out in chat and visit the boards, but as soon as i find homes for the fish i have left i taking the tanks down.
> 
> see you all in chat
> 
> Rick


Sad to see a fish keeper give up. I find it easy once you have a routine. I only dedicate one day a week to tank maintenance. I never really consider it work. It's fun and I feel a sense of accomplishment when people look at my tanks with amazement. Although it's not for everyone I guess. There's a lot of knowledge out there and tips on how to make fish keeping easier. Knowledge is power!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Chrisfrey007 said:


> Sad to see a fish keeper give up. I find it easy once you have a routine. I only dedicate one day a week to tank maintenance. I never really consider it work. It's fun and I feel a sense of accomplishment when people look at my tanks with amazement. Although it's not for everyone I guess. There's a lot of knowledge out there and tips on how to make fish keeping easier. Knowledge is power!


Not for everyone??? Ive been keeping fish tanks probably before you were born. and no one has a routine down better than me. When you have done this for 40+ years you come tell me you dont need a break.

Rick


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. You made some great tanks, no doubts there, and you really do care about the fish. Aquarium keeping is supposed to be a fun hobby. Once it stops being fun, what's the point?


----------



## Chrisfrey007 (Oct 5, 2011)

whitetiger61 said:


> Not for everyone??? Ive been keeping fish tanks probably before you were born. and no one has a routine down better than me. When you have done this for 40+ years you come tell me you dont need a break.
> 
> Rick


Sounds good. See you in the year 2049. *old dude


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Chrisfrey007 said:


> Sounds good. See you in the year 2049. *old dude


always has to be someone that tries to start ****...


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

dont let people get to you rick, we all know you have great tanks and care about them the right way, you care about the fish more than alot of people on here do thats for sure


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that you're getting out of the hobby, but I'm glad that you will still be hanging around. Maybe you could use this as a little down time to explore other things


----------



## Chrisfrey007 (Oct 5, 2011)

whitetiger61 said:


> always has to be someone that tries to start ****...


Just bustin some balls. People get offended way too easy. If you really are as old as you say you'll understand and get over it.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Rick, I believe the poster was attempting to be helpful. (of course, I'm making an assumption there as well. )

I am sorry to hear you're dropping your tanks. I completely understand though, when a hobby isn't fun anymore, it's just not fun.(I have a big toy in the garage that I just despise looking at and no interest in working on it. ) I am glad to hear you will be sticking around though! Your wealth of knowledge has helped me on more than one occasion. And am looking forward to leaning on you when I finally get a salt tank!!! (Or at min, having you remind me what you've already told me!) 


err.. ya wouldn't be interest in a rock crawler would ya ?


----------



## Chrisfrey007 (Oct 5, 2011)

FishFlow said:


> Rick, I believe the poster was attempting to be helpful. (of course, I'm making an assumption there as well. )
> 
> I am sorry to hear you're dropping your tanks. I completely understand though, when a hobby isn't fun anymore, it's just not fun.(I have a big toy in the garage that I just despise looking at and no interest in working on it. ) I am glad to hear you will be sticking around though! Your wealth of knowledge has helped me on more than one occasion. And am looking forward to leaning on you when I finally get a salt tank!!! (Or at min, having you remind me what you've already told me!)


Yes, assumption is correct. I truly do hate to see a fish keeper throw in the towel. I'm still learning new things everyday. Judging by my own experience things have gotten easier. My once a week upkeep is really only an hour on the weekend. A quick water change and some algae cleaning and I'm pretty much done. I have two 55 gallons and a 30 gallon. I started out lugging buckets up and down stairs from my bathroom and learned I could simply connect a hose to my sink.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Chrisfrey007 said:


> Just bustin some balls. People get offended way too easy. If you really are as old as you say you'll understand and get over it.


this is not the place for bustin balls..you have 4 posts on this forum..3 of which are in my thread..you have alot of nerve coming here and telling me in my thread its not for me.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I respect how you feel. There have been times for me, but I haven't been at as long as you have. The feeling always coincides around something happening - for me.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes it always does.

And ChrisFrey007, try keeping up with as many tanks as he was running and then say how easy it is. I run more and doing water changes about 6 days a week.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed.I myself have eight I am taking care of lol so I do know how it can become alot of worry and stress.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Look Rick, even if you take a break and shut down the tanks, please don't shut down the flow of information and help to newcomers. You're one of the main people who make this site strong, and I hope you'll keep bringing that knowledge and perspective to the table. I really enjoy and learn from your postings.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Rick - Just do what you want to do and enjoy it as much as possible.
cb


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

I'm sorry that you're stopping Rick, you've made a lot of really nice looking tanks, both in the past and recently. I'm glad you'll still be around though. We'll be happy to provide support if you ever decide to start up again.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I will say that I love to see some good s*** stirred every once and a while but it is a shame! I have read a lot of your posts and threads and if you need a break then you need a break, simple. You have a lot of supporters here and even those that do not know you(like me) but have read your posts have learned a lot from your experience so Im glad to know you are not leaving the forum and I hope you enjoy your time off!!!!!! Don't let twits get to you as you have no reason to fall to that level and I know we all look forward to a return!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

wow 40+ years is a long time! hope you enjoy your down time as jeez you deseve it!!! glad to know you'll still be about to help


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

thank you everyone for your support..it is greatly appericiated..

Rick


----------



## Chrisfrey007 (Oct 5, 2011)

susankat said:


> Yes it always does.
> 
> And ChrisFrey007, try keeping up with as many tanks as he was running and then say how easy it is. I run more and doing water changes about 6 days a week.


I see what you mean. I can't speak for someone with that many tanks, but personally I could never give up every single tank. I'd at least keep one show tank. 

To clear things up in this room. I posted something not knowing the background of the person I commented on. I said "It's not for everybody" without knowing all the facts. To be honest I've seen a lot of people my age give up because they lack the knowledge and get frustrated. Rick if you read this I apologize. I do have respect for someone that has been involved in fish keeping that many years. It's a lot more forgiving than someone giving up at my age. I've been doing this over 3 years and honestly there have been times I've gotten lazy and had algae spikes, but over all I'm still motivated to take care of my tanks. 

Once again Rick I'm sorry, but you need to keep cool*none5. Getting upset over a simple innocent comment only gives people like me ammo for trolling.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Chrisfrey007 said:


> I see what you mean. I can't speak for someone with that many tanks, but personally I could never give up every single tank. I'd at least keep one show tank.
> 
> To clear things up in this room. I posted something not knowing the background of the person I commented on. I said "It's not for everybody" without knowing all the facts. To be honest I've seen a lot of people my age give up because they lack the knowledge and get frustrated. Rick if you read this I apologize. I do have respect for someone that has been involved in fish keeping that many years. It's a lot more forgiving than someone giving up at my age. I've been doing this over 3 years and honestly there have been times I've gotten lazy and had algae spikes, but over all I'm still motivated to take care of my tanks.
> 
> Once again Rick I'm sorry, but you need to keep cool*none5. Getting upset over a simple innocent comment only gives people like me ammo for trolling.


is all good..thanks for your response..its one of the reasons im stepping away..been flying off the handle way to much..and thats just not how i am..when i see that in myself..its time for a change.

Rick


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

*blue sorry sorry rick dunno what to say your a great guy and im sad to see you do this but if its for the best I and everyone on the forum supports you.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

drunkenbeast said:


> *blue sorry sorry rick dunno what to say your a great guy and im sad to see you do this but if its for the best I and everyone on the forum supports you.


Kyle
thanks bud..i do think its for the best right now..my head is not in it right now..so i need to do something..maybe in a year i will be ready again.

Rick


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear that your stressing,your tanks are beautiful,you have great talent in designing tanks.Just an idea,could you leave your tanks going without fish for a while,less up keep or just keep your favorite tank.I would be lost without my tanks. You have my respect no matter what you do,just sayin.


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

I would be happy to learn from you anytime!!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

lovebettas said:


> I would be happy to learn from you anytime!!


i will still be here..im always around here

Rick


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear your giving up. You know a lot about fish and have passion for the hobby to have done it for so long, it's just gotten on top of you. You are not the first to feel that way, I think lots of us need to do a bit of a reset sometimes. It will be nice if you stick around the site and maybe you will start up again a bit smaller when it feels like fun again.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear that you have decided this... I enjoy reading your posts and the wealth of knowledge I've found in them. You have been so helpful to me with my myriad of questions in chat! I agree with all of the others who have posted before me...the only person who really knows if they need a change is that person himself. When a hobby or endeavor becomes a chore, is stressful, and the enjoyment is no longer there, then stepping back and going in another direction may be the change you need. 

Keep in touch and wishing you the best. Paula


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

lonedove55 said:


> So sorry to hear that you have decided this... I enjoy reading your posts and the wealth of knowledge I've found in them. You have been so helpful to me with my myriad of questions in chat! I agree with all of the others who have posted before me...the only person who really knows if they need a change is that person himself. When a hobby or endeavor becomes a chore, is stressful, and the enjoyment is no longer there, then stepping back and going in another direction may be the change you need.
> 
> Keep in touch and wishing you the best. Paula


Thanks Paula..i will still be around

Rick


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

:truckin:


----------

